# What should I do first



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm new to the diy speaker world,always thought of my self as a smart Man, but I mite be over my head for a few days until I can catch up.Maybe yall could give me some ideas where to start off my system .this is what I have to work with technics sa-dx940, 2 10 year old bose 201s i know it's sad, but I don't have that much money it.I think I would need a center first.whats the best one I could build on the super cheap.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Assuming you have a decent DVD player, AV receiver, and display I'd start off with the front 3 speakers. Choose a design that is proven. Something like the Natalie P, Modula, or something from GR-Research would be great choices. After you have the front 3 I'd think about surrounds. I personally love the GR-Research AV1RS surrounds. They are quite a unique design and create a huge rear soundstage. Be sure you have a good receiver or separates if you go with any 4 ohm designs. My Onkyo TXDS 777 receiver did well with a 4 ohm load but some lesser consumer brands can't deal with it well. 

After you have your mains and surrounds I'd go for a good subwoofer design. I love my IB but it isn't for everyone. There are lots of options out there though so have fun with this one.

I personally have 3 GR-Research AV2's for the front and two AV1RS surrounds. My IB is a 4 way 15" subwoofer. I'm considering changing out my front 3 speakers as I intend to build them into my cabinets and will need a design with no baffle step loss compensation in the crossover. I'm seriously considering the Natalie P or Modula MTM's.


----------



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

At the present time I have hard wood floor with a rug, and the next house might have concrete with a throw rug.I'm sure the ht will always be in a small living room.the av2s are what I was looking at I'm glad you suggested them.but now I thinking about the floor stuff.would the av1s be better? Even though I think I'd rather have the av2s.and what do you think about av0s for for the back.thanks darren ,:hail: your stuff looks like it sounds good.


----------



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

Check out these links and let us know if you need anything else.

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/homeaudio.cfm

http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39

http://www.speakerbuilder.net/web_files/

http://www.rjbaudio.com/projects.html


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

wig said:


> At the present time I have hard wood floor with a rug, and the next house might have concrete with a throw rug.I'm sure the ht will always be in a small living room.the av2s are what I was looking at I'm glad you suggested them.but now I thinking about the floor stuff.would the av1s be better? Even though I think I'd rather have the av2s.and what do you think about av0s for for the back.thanks darren ,:hail: your stuff looks like it sounds good.


The AV1's will sound very impressive, the AV2's will have a little more SPL but the AV1's are VERY good, I was impressed with how well they kept up with my AV2's. I have no experience with the AV-O's, the AV1RS is amazing though. They are very stealthy and I like them as surrounds much better than my AV2's I used to have back there. You save some $$ that way too.

If you do some reading there are other similar options available but for the $$ I think the GR-Research line is a very good value so keep them on your short list as you research. Danny is a great guy to deal with also which counts for a lot.


----------



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

hi Darren .its crazy what a few days will do, I'm now looking at some hawthorne audio silver iris 15"s in a OB set up.I guess thats one thing about being poor you have alot more time to make up your mind.:dunno:


----------

